# Wer kennt Systemlords Shop?



## Erok (12. September 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich hoffe, daß ich das richtige Forum erwischt habe mit meinem Anliegen  Ansonsten das Thema bitte in das richtige Forum verschieben 

Es geht um folgendes. Ich bin ja momentan dabei, mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu stellen. Und bei weiteren Recherchen gestern, kam mir folgendes Ebay-Angebot unter die Augen :

HIGH END GAMER PC i7 3960X/ GEFORCE GTX 690/ ASUS DELUXE/SSD 256GB/ BeQUIET 850W | eBay


Edit : Hat sich soweit erledigt, da der Kontakt und alles weitere bisher nur zu empfehlen ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Also ersteinmal ist das Teil viel zu OVerpowered fuers Gaming.
Sag uns dein BUdget un wir stellen die hier ein viel besseres Sys fuers Gaming auf fuer weniger Geld


----------



## msobisch88 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Klar gibt es bei Ebay schwarze Schafe, aber da du ja per Paypal bezahlen würdest und dir der Verkäufer das anbietet würde ich es aufjedenfall so machen, wenn du die Ware nicht erhalten solltest, holst du dir das Geld per Paypal Käuferschutz zurück!  (oder noch besser lass dich hier von den Profis im Forum für ein neues System beraten!


----------



## Erok (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Kellerkind79 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nie über 3.000 Euro für einen PC ausgeben würde, würde ich dann auf Nummer sicher gehen und in einem vertrauenswürdigen Shop kaufen.
Das sieht sehr unseriös aus und der Name sagt mir nichts! Da würde ich garantiert niemals etwas so teures kaufen!
Ohne Handelsregister-ID und mit einer yahoo-Firmenadresse? Lass lieber die Finger davon!


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Da die Einzelkomponenten viel mehr kosten und deine Verbesserungsmaßnahmen den PC noch weiter verteuern würden, du aber im Gegenteil einen niedrigeren Preis angeboten bekommst, würde ich dringend abraten. Da muss was faul sein. Da müssten die Alarmglocken schrillen, wenn die einzelnen Komponenten schon mehrere hundert Euro teurer sind als der fertig zusammengebaute PC inkl. Garantie etc.


----------



## Erok (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Der RAm bringt dir ar nichts in Games genauso wie der 1000€ sechskerner


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

hmm so schlecht sieht der ebay auftritt mit bewertungen garnicht aus.
bei ebay is er als händler deklariert und ich würde auch nur über ebay kaufen. dann hast du "doppelten" käuferschutz und ebay muss im nachhinein was unternehmen, sollte etwas schief gehen. du musst dir allerdings gewiss sein, dass du bis zu nem viertel jahr auf deine 3000€ wartest, ich habs grad durch^^ allerdings mit ner fetten schadensersatzzahlung zum schluss 

ruf doch da einfach mal an und quatsch mal mit ihm. er scheint auch öfters ebay angebote einzustellen, nur um einen richtigen "kaufvertrag mit nachweis" zu haben, siehe:
PC SERVICE FÜR HERR THUROW | eBay
FÜR STEFAN I7 3770K I GTX 680JETSTRE I ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE I SSD128GB I 16GB RAM | eBay

Weiß keiner mehr wie hier vor einiger zeit extrem günstige gtx670 bei ebay als sofortkauf waren? billige preise machen stutzig, deswegen unbedingt käuferschutz 


Zum Produkt an sich, fürs Gamen zu viel, aber okay^^ bei meinem system ließ ich mir auch nicht reinreden^^



Erok schrieb:


> Was mich da sehr dran stört ist  der letzte  Satz : .....Nachnahme geht leider aus logistischen Gründen nicht. Seit   wann hat so etwas mit der Logistik zu tun ? DHL kommt, liefert Paket ab,  und nimmt die Kohle dafür mit. Fertig xD



naja bei nachnahme kann es bis zu 6wochen dauern eh der versender das geld erhält. das kann nen kleinen discountanbieter in die knie zwingen.


----------



## Erok (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

5,2GHz mit einer Corsair H100?  Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft, mit Glück sind da 4,5-4,6GHz drin 

Auch die Aussage mit dem RAM ist totaler Blödsinn und deutet nur darauf hin, dass da jemand ein gutes Geschäft machen will


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Jop, das hört sich sehr nach Schaumschlägerei an. Spätestens nach der "kompetenten" Mail, die einen Kauf abseits von eBay nahelegt und den Preis nochmals drückt sowie absolut lächerliche OC-"Versprechen" gibt, würde ich davon die Finger lassen. Das kostet nur Zeit und Nerven, das Geld wiederzubekommen.


----------



## elpadre (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

sowohl der Preis ursprüngliche Preis, als auch die prötzliche Preissenkung nach offensichtlichem Upgrade der Komponenten wirken wirklich sehr unseriös. 
ABER wer 3000 € für so ein Gerät ausgeben möchte, der tut das ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, und via Paypal ist wirklich eine sichere Variante. 
Falsch machen kannst du nix, ich würd nur nachdem du den Rechner dann hast, mit einer Analysesoftware SÄMTLICHE Kompenenten auf ihre tatsächliche Existenz überprüfen, bzw. gleich selbst nachschauen.
Nicht, dass du nacher ein typisches "Komplett-PC-Netzteil" drin hast, und du dir nach paar Wochen die 3000€ wegbrennst.

Ansonsten bleibt in alter Borat-Manier nur eins zu sagen: That's niiiice!!!!!


----------



## Citynomad (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Zuschlagen? Ja. Aber nur über eBay. Niemals dran vorbei! Ansonsten lass ihn ein neues Angebot erstellen, das deinem Wunsch entspricht, welches du dann ja direkt kaufen kannst


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*



Erok schrieb:


> omentan dabei, mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu stellen. Und bei weiteren Recherchen gestern, kam mir folgendes Ebay-Angebot unter die Augen :
> 
> HIGH END GAMER PC i7 3960X/ GEFORCE GTX 690/ ASUS DELUXE/SSD 256GB/ BeQUIET 850W | eBay


 
Frag ihn mal wie er die 5,2GHz mit dem H100 hinbekommen hat? 
Bei 4,7GHz kocht dir die CPU schon weg und das mit 1,3 Volt.
Für über 5GHz brauchst du 1,45 bis 1,5 Volt und darüber. Das schafft kein H100 auf der Welt. Dafür brauchst du eine richtige Wasserkühlung und das ganze ist alles andere als stabil.



Softy schrieb:


> Auch die Aussage mit dem RAM ist totaler Blödsinn und deutet nur darauf hin, dass da jemand ein gutes Geschäft machen will



Die Aussage mit dem RAM ist völlig unqualifiziert. Das sagst du nur damit er kauft.


----------



## Jens92 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

das würde ich definitiv NICHT machen! egal ob über ebay oder nicht!
ebay sichert dich in solchen fällen zu 0% ab. selber erfahrung damit gemacht. polizei ermittelt immer noch
ebay bietet seit jahren schon keinen käuferschutz an das ist einfach nur ne werbestrategie von denen. & paypal wird dir die 3000€ garantiert nicht ersetzen. 

=> lass die finger vom dem quatsch!!!
das wirkt alles sehr unseriös. wie bereits von den anderen erwähnt


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

rein theoretisch:

https://cms.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/BuyerProtection_full&locale.x=en_GB#13.%20Disputes%20between%20Buyers%20and%20Sellers%20-%20Buyer%20Protection%20Programmes

das dies alles sehr viel zeit und mühen kostet brauche ich nicht erwähnen.

wiegesagt, ich würde den shop telefonisch kontaktieren und mal den guten betreiber ein bischen "abklopfen".


----------



## Erok (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Also abschliessend kann ich nur sagen, daß der Kontakt zu SystemLords mehr als zufriedenstellend ist, und auch von A bis Z überzeugend 

Zum Rechner selbst, werde ich dann am WE noch genaueres berichten können 

Greetz Erok


----------



## soth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Ja, bitte mit Screenshots von CPU-Z, Coretemp/HWMonitor und co....


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Wie mir im nachhinein aufgefallen ist, habe ich vor einiger Zeit vor diesm Shop gewarnt  aber sie scheinen sich mittlerweile gebessert zu haben.

hier der Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ut-privatverkaeufern-bitte-nicht-blind-3.html

und hier der Artikel auf den sich der Thread bezieht: High End Gamer PC i5 2300K 12.4GHz Turbo - Sapphire HD 6870 - NZXT- OCZ SSD | eBay

der Pc war leider mehr als schön geredet.


----------



## mannepit57 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Hallo Community,
also ich habe mir nach dem ich hier die Beiträge gelesen habe bei Systemlords einen richtig fetten Rechner zusammenstellen lassen.
Der PC ist von der Leistung berauschend gut. Die Wartezeit hat sich gelohnt. Die Beratung im Vorfeld war sehr gut und ich wurde
nicht dazu überredet einen overpowerten Rechner zu bestellen sondern ich wollte die Power und habe sie bekommen. 
Das Ganze lief sogar ohne e-bay also auf Direcktüberweisung ohne Probleme.
Kann die von Systemlords also nur empfelen. 
Noch mal danke an die ENGELS


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*

Und du bist nicht Mitarbeiter von dem oben genannten Shop oder bekommst für deine Anmeldung und diesen Post eine Provision?


----------



## biohaufen (26. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal wie er die 5,2GHz mit dem H100 hinbekommen hat?
> Bei 4,7GHz kocht dir die CPU schon weg und das mit 1,3 Volt.



Mit 2 Delta Lüfter auf der H100 und ca. 6 Stück im Gehäuse, alle @ 12V, also ca. 5000 RPM


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*



mannepit57 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> also ich habe mir nach dem ich hier die Beiträge gelesen habe bei Systemlords einen richtig fetten Rechner zusammenstellen lassen.
> Der PC ist von der Leistung berauschend gut. Die Wartezeit hat sich gelohnt. Die Beratung im Vorfeld war sehr gut und ich wurde
> nicht dazu überredet einen overpowerten Rechner zu bestellen sondern ich wollte die Power und habe sie bekommen.
> ...


 
Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur Werbung.... SPricht ja nicht gerade für den Shop...

Es sein denn, man meldet sich in nem Forum an, nur im ne Lobeshymne zu singen und sonst absolut GARNICHTS!


----------



## Erok (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Systemlords Shop ???*



mannepit57 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> also ich habe mir nach dem ich hier die Beiträge gelesen habe bei Systemlords einen richtig fetten Rechner zusammenstellen lassen.
> Der PC ist von der Leistung berauschend gut. Die Wartezeit hat sich gelohnt. Die Beratung im Vorfeld war sehr gut und ich wurde
> nicht dazu überredet einen overpowerten Rechner zu bestellen sondern ich wollte die Power und habe sie bekommen.
> ...



Dann hattest Du wohl bedeutend mehr Glück mit Deinem Einkauf bei Systemlords als ich.

Was die Hardware betraf, gabs bei mir so einiges zu bemängeln.

Ich bestellte anstatt  2 x 8 GB Ram 4 x 4 GB Ram, bekam aber 2 x 8 GB Ram, obwohl mir die 4 x 4 versprochen wurden im Vorfeld.

Es hätte ein DVD Brenner und ein DVD Blu Ray Brenner eingebaut sein sollen, nachdem ich ihn erhielt, war nur der Blu Ray Brenner eingebaut, aber von sich aus gab er keinen Preisnachlass. Erst als ich selbst den fehlenden Brenner angesprochen habe, wurde mir dieser erstattet.

Anstatt der 3 extra Lüfter wurde nur 1 verbaut im Gehäuse. Auch hier wurden mir erst nach meiner Reklamation die 2 fehlenden zurück erstattet.

Eine WD VelociRaptor mit 1 TB die eingebaut war, wurde mir schon defekt geliefert. Auch hier mords Theater wegen Rück-Erstattung. Nur auf meine Reklamation hin musste ich nicht selbst die Kosten für den Rückversand der defekten HDD bezahlen.

Die eingebaute Wasserpumpe tropfte, weswegen ich erst eine H 100 als Notlösung kaufte (die habe ich nur 10 Tage im Rechner gehabt und wird hier im Forum jetzt verkauft, falls jemand eine H 100 noch sucht *g* )

Für die defekte Wasserkühlung von Thermaltake versuch ich den Umtausch direkt bei TT, jedoch lässt deren Support bisher auch mehr als zu wünschen übrig, da sie sich einfach nicht bei mir zurück melden.

Ich bestellte zum PC auch noch das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset dazu, welches mir zu einem günstigen Preis versprochen wurde, jedoch kurz vor Lieferung dann die Absage bekam, er würde es doch nicht liefern können.

Ich bestellte einen Asus VG278H Monitor dazu, welcher mir auch mit geliefert wurde, jedoch das NVIDIA 3 D Vision nicht funktionierte. Woraufhin ich natürlich den Monitor umgetauscht haben wollte. Da hiess es, ich soll mich direkt an Alternate wenden und ihn dort umtauschen. Ehm ? Ich kaufte bei Systemlords und nicht bei Alternate ?

Ich schrieb Alternate dann eine email zwecks dem Monitor, woraufhin die mir eine Abtritts-Erklärung per mail schickten, welche Systemlords ausfüllen und unterschreiben sollte. 

Dies teilte ich Systemlords  genau so mit,  worauf ich die Abtritts-Erklärung zwar ausgefüllt aber nicht unterschrieben zurück bekam. Ich sollte diese selbst in seinem Namen unterschreiben, da er nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, diese auszudrucken und wieder einzuscannen.

Da dies Urkundenfälschung wäre, habe ich Alternate kontaktiert, ob das überhaupt erlaubt wäre, was diese natürlich verneinten und meinten, Systemlords muss diese selbst unterschreiben.

Dies teilte ich Systemlords mit, worauf hin mir dann noch der Vorwurf gemacht wurde, daß ich das ja auch niemals Alternate mitteilen hätte sollen. Bekam dann aber ca 1 Woche später das komplett ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Schriftstück per Post von Systemlords zu geschickt.

Auf dem PC befand sich auch das Microsoft Office 2010 Pro. Da ja aber eine Festplatte defekt war, musste ich ja alles formatieren und somit war keine Software mehr auf dem PC.

Als ich  dann nach fragte wegen dem Key für das Office 2010 Pro hiess es erst, diesen hätte er noch zuhause und würde ihn mir per email zusenden. Nachdem hier nichts passierte, und ich nochmals nach hakte, bekam ich eine email mit der Antwort, ich solle mir das Office 2010 Pro direkt bei Microsoft runter laden, und bekam in der email dazu  eine exe-Datei mit der man dann illegal das Office 2010 Pro von der Testversion zur Vollversion freischalten kann (und diese Datei hatte auch noch einen Virus integriert laut meinem Bitdefender).

Die Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit DVD ist eine gebrannte Version und keine original DVD von Microsoft. 

Bei der Installation muss man auch keinen Key eingeben wie sonst üblich bei Windows-Produkten. Nachdem das System installiert ist, fährt es sich einmal mehr als üblich direkt herunter und startet nochmals den PC neu. Nach diesem Neustart ist dann das Windows 7 automatisch aktiviert ! Ob dies wirklich eine original Lizenz ist, weiss ich bis heute nicht. 

Wie man sieht, ich hatte mehr als nur ein Problem mit diesem Verkäufer.

Positiv blieb lediglich zurück, daß die restliche Hardware wirklich einwandfrei und tadellos funktioniert, und diese auch günstiger war am Ende, als wenn ich sie über geizhals.de selbst bestellt hätte. Und die Komponenten wollte ich selbst auch so haben, wenn auch für einen Home-Gamer-PC mit VMWare-Benutzung eig überdimensioniert, aber die Hardware wollte ich auch haben *g*

Unter dem Strich bin ich jedoch mehr als enttäuscht gewesen. Ich bestellte mir nen mörder High End Rechner, zu einem unschlagbar günstigen Preis (es wäre wirklich nicht günstiger gewesen, wenn ich die Teile selbst bestellt hätte).

Ich erwartete jedoch einen tadellos funktionierenden Rechenknecht, den ich einschalte, und sofort meine Programme, die VMWare und meine Games installieren kann und loslegen.

Aber dies war leider in keinster Weise der Fall. Und diese gravierenden Mängel machen auch den sehr günstigen Preis am Ende nicht mehr wett. 

Mittlerweile läuft die Kiste aber tadellos und der Nervenkrieg hat für mich sein Ende gefunden 

Vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere von Euch etwas mit dieser kleinen Beschreibung meines Einkaufs dort etwas anfangen 

Wer das Risiko auf Mängel nicht scheut, der kann am Ende günstig an tolle Hardware ran kommen, muss aber mit den obigen Problemen rechnen !

Greetz Erok


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich das lese, dann zahle ich lieber einiges mehr als sowas durchzumachen


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

Es ist eindeutig kein Händler, sondern eine "Privatperson" die von Lastwagen einkauft. Alleine wenn ich die Story mit Alternate lese wird mir einiges klar. Dann noch meine persönliche Erfahrung und Dialog mit IHM über seinen HIGHEND Gamingrechner. High End Gamer PC i5 2300K 12.4GHz Turbo - Sapphire HD 6870 - NZXT- OCZ SSD | eBay

Selbst auf Nachfreagen behauptete er immernoch dass die HD6870 wesentlich schneller als eine GTX580 sei. Er hat es getestet und kennt sich da aus.

Lasst von sowas die Finger, ein Händler der seine Produkte schon mehr als HOCHLOBT, keine direkte Garantie gibt, obwohl er zu verpflichtet ist? naja ich weiß nicht.

@ EROK

Wie sah das bei dir mit der Rechnung aus? Solltest du die Artikel nicht als "defekt" gekauft haben, dann ist er dir als Händler zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung verpflichtet.


----------



## Erok (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi the.hai 

also die Rechnung wurde auch auf mein drängen hin "bereinigt" sprich die fehlenden Komponenten raus genommen, und der Preis dafür korrigiert.

Und ja, er ist da gesetzlich verpflichtet dazu, das ist schon richtig.

Jedoch hättest Du noch weiterhin lust, Dich mit der Erfahrung dann an diese Firma zu wenden ? 

Mir ist es mehr als nur recht, daß die Garantie in Zukunft über Alternate läuft und nicht mehr über Systemlords, was den Monitor betrifft  

Und bei den restlichen Komponenten bete ich einfach, daß diese in den nächsten 2 Jahren keinen Schaden erleiden werden 

Greetz Erok


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

Erok schrieb:


> Hi the.hai
> 
> also die Rechnung wurde auch auf mein drängen hin "bereinigt" sprich die fehlenden Komponenten raus genommen, und der Preis dafür korrigiert.
> 
> ...


 
Für sowas habe ich meinen Anwalt, der freut sich immer über eindeutige Rechtslagen zum Geldverdienen. Mal ehrlich, ich hab von dem Shop eh schon abgeraten, aber wie kann man so unseriös sein und seine Kunde auf den eigenen "Lieferanten" verweisen bei Problemen? Dann machts man evtl wenigstens als Mittelsmann, aber niemals so....

Ich hoffe du hattest ihm über Ebay was nettes an Bewertung reingeknallt, sone Frechheit, alleine schon die Liefermängel.


----------



## Erok (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi the.hai 

ich kaufte den Rechner ausserhalb von ebay. Sprich, ich habe ihn direkt kontaktiert als ich solch ein ebay-Angebot von ihm sah.

Daraufhin wollte er mir ja nochmals einen Preisnachlass geben, da er ja keine Ebay-Gebühren dadurch zahlen müsste *g*

Das beste ist noch. In meiner Rechnung steht drin, ich habe für den Monitor 469 Euro bezahlt. Also das war sein Verkaufs-Preis an mich.

In der Rechnung, die er mir gab, um sie Alternate vorzulegen, damit der Monitor auf meine Kundennummer übertragen wird, sieht man klar heraus, er hat bei Alternate für den Monitor 499 Euro bezahlt. 

Wie kann man also einen nagelneuen Monitor bei Alternate für 499 Euro kaufen, um ihn dann für 30 Euro weniger, also 469 Euro weiter zu verkaufen ? *g*

Naja, mir ist es mittlerweile egal *g* Mein PC rennt wie sau, und ich habe meine Ruhe 

Aber ich habe auch gerade Deinen Link, das Angebot von ihm mit dem i5 2300 k durch gelesen. Vor allem noch seine weiteren Hinweise zum Windows 7 und zur Office-Software und die restlichen Statements 

Da musst ich grad doch echt sehr laut lachen. Eig müsste man da mal Ebay von in Kenntnis setzen, was da für Computer über deren Plattform über die Theke gehen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass ER den Monitor bei Alternate gekauft hat? Ich würde eher sagen, dass da wer neue Sachen billig bei Ebay einkauft und dann bastelt. Da gibs noch so einen der verkauft inner Woche zig Rechner bei Ebay ist aber PRIVATPERSON (na logisch^^). audi d3 oder wie der heißt, alles ganz komische kisten. da werden immer nur 1-2 wochen alte teile verbaut usw....

und beim defekt wills wieder keiner gewesen sein, jaja..... früher habe ich sowas mal gemeldet, gerade wenn gewerbliche als privaT VERKAUFEN; ABER DAS INTERESSIERT JA EBAY NICHT; SOLANGE FETT PROVISION REINKOMMT:


----------



## Erok (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi the.hai 

Ja, der Monitor und einige andere Hardware-Teile wurden von IHM persönlich dort gekauft. Sah es ja an der original Rechnung, daß SEIN Name und SEINE Adresse drauf steht 

Also das hat soweit auf jedenfall seine Richtigkeit 

Und über ebay kauf ich nichts, da mir der Laden insgesamt zu suspekt ist  Ich werde mir da mit Sicherheit keinen Account anlegen *g*

Greetz Erok


----------

